#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Vehicle prices shoot up by a minimum of Rs. 150,000!

## Moana

*Hello, Everyone!*

Following the changing impact on the Excise Duty of the manufactured vehicles, the state confirmed that there would be a minimum rise of Rs 150,000 on the local vehicles according to the Vehicle Importers Association of Sri Lanka (*VISAL*)


Appropriately, ensuing to customs import levies, vehicles with engine capacity less than 800cc has gone up by the amount Rs 150,000. And for those with different cc's the rest is history!


Good luck, Sri Lankans!


*Down below I've given the list of vehicles and the amount imposed on them. Don't miss a second to take a look!*

2019-03-07.jpg

----------

